# synchronisation iphone 4s ios7, MUSIQUE !



## Jimbo2 (2 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

Voilà je viens vous parler de mon problème de synchro de mon iphone sur mon pc, le problème c'est que je ne peux plus le synchroniser du tout ! Ce n'étais pas grave du moment que j'avais mes musiques, MAIS apple m'a proposé la derniere MAJ iTunes, que j'ai faite en me disant que ça allait peut être permettre a mon iphone de moins ramer a l'ouverture d'une App. Donc j'ai fais la MAJ, et la, ça synchronise, j'ai des messages qui s'affiche, je clique sur "OK" sans lire. 

Le lendemain, dans le tramway en regardant ma liste de musique je ne vois que 26 musique alors que j'en ai plutôt 700 dans ma bibliothèque. A la fin de la journée, je décide de re-synchroniser mon iphone et là ... 

Les étapes sont simples : "attente de la synchronisation ..." et dans les 2secondes qui suivent un message apparaît : " L'iphone "iphone de ..." n'a pas pu être synchronisé, car la session de synchronisation n'a pas commencé". 

Alors la j'ai essayé de regarder vite fait si  il y avait qql chose a faire, mais n'étant pas expert niveau manip' sur iTunes, je n'ai rien fait, ne voulant par faire une gaffe.

Le truc c'est qu'il y a pas longtemps j'ai réussi à télécharger un album, que j'ai mis sur mon itunes directement, ça voulait pas synchroniser, mais j'avais toujours mes autres musiques, donc ca ne me dérangeait pas. Après la nouvelle MAJ j'ai reussi a faire une synchro, mais maintenant je n'ai QUE cet album la dans mon iphone... Y a t il un lien? 

Voilà, j'espères que quelqu'un pourra m'aider, voire même me donner la solution !

Merci de m'avoir lu, à bientôt !

Jimbo2


----------



## Lauange (3 Octobre 2013)

Commence par vérifier dans itunes, en cliquant sur ton iphone puis sur musiquel, quelles sont les options de synchro. Ensuite, dans l'onglet résumé, vérifie que la case "ne synchroniser que les morceaux et vidéos coché" soit cochée.


----------



## superseb (3 Octobre 2013)

juste pour dire, c'est une répétition d'un problème déjà évoqué ici même. et personne n'a de solution hormis de tenter une restauration de l'iphone.


----------



## Jimbo2 (3 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses ! 
Et une restauration de l'iphone engendre quoi comme pertes sur le téléphone?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------




Lauange a dit:


> Commence par vérifier dans itunes, en cliquant sur ton iphone puis sur musiquel, quelles sont les options de synchro. Ensuite, dans l'onglet résumé, vérifie que la case "ne synchroniser que les morceaux et vidéos coché" soit cochée.



je viens d'essayer et toujours le même problème ! pourtant dans la liste il y avait déjà un album de coché, le seul que j'ai dans mon iphone ... mais en essayant de synchroniser ... toujours le même message d'alerte! J'ai vraiment la haine contre apple avec leur MAJ a la noix !


----------



## Monniot (3 Novembre 2013)

même problème qui empire !!! J'active iTunes Match et j'ai des vielles liste de lecture qui reviennent et les nouvelles n'apparaissent pas. Si je désactive iTunes Match, plus aucune synchonisation ne se fait. Pas moyen d'ajouter quoique ce soit, artiste, album ou liste de lecture. Itunes mouline sur la phase "attente de l'application des modifications" et s'arrête sans rien n'avoir fait...


----------



## phosphene (9 Novembre 2013)

Petite experience perso il a suffit que je change de port usb que j'éteigne et redemarre mon ibidule pour que ça refonctionne


----------



## Xian (2 Décembre 2013)

phosphene a dit:


> Petite experience perso il a suffit que je change de port usb que j'éteigne et redemarre mon ibidule pour que ça refonctionne



J'ai fait exactement ça et ça marche nickel !

Merci


----------

